
The Wars of Words on Wikipedia’s Outskirts - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/06/08/technology/internet/08link.html?ref=technology
======
ErrantX
I know it's the NYtimes and so fairly reputable.. but the opening paragraph
ends with an amusing faux pas.

"It’s just that the frequent visits ensure that vandalism is quickly removed,
aided by automated tools that can recognize crude writing _before it ever
appears_."

freudian slip or amazing new discovery? :)

